# سؤال هام حول خزانات المياه البلاستيكية



## محمد حـاتم (27 أغسطس 2019)

السلام عليكم ،،
هل زيادة وزن الخزان هي مؤشر بالضرورة على جودة الخزان ؟؟
فمثلاً خزان المياه البلاستيكي 1500 لتر ، هل هناك شرط على اقل وزن ؟


----------

